# Formatting a flash drive for both mac and windows (and linux too maybe)



## B.Griffin (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi all. Am trying to figure out how to format an external flash drive so it can be read both on a mac and windows, and maybe linux too. Because it will contain sensitive info I want it to be encrypted but FAT or ExFAT has no encrypted option in Disk Utility. Any other way to have both cross-platform compatibility and encryption?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2019)

Well Windows requires a different format for drives then Mac OS! So you have to decide what you are going to do!

1. Format the partition for Windows then either get a Driver installed in your Mac partition!

2. Use an emulator program and not worry about BookCamp!

3. Get a driver on the Widows side to read/write to Mac partitions! 

The choice is up to you!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 14, 2019)

The Mac will read what ever is on a FAT formatted drive, but as you see, you can't encrypted the entire drive. You should be able to password protect the items on the drive.


----------



## B.Griffin (Jul 14, 2019)

Cheryl said:


> You should be able to password protect the items on the drive.



How do I do that with a FAT drive?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 15, 2019)

Good article here - https://www.intego.com/mac-security-blog/how-to-encrypt-and-password-protect-files-on-your-mac/
Scroll about 1/2 down to "Encrypt Documents and Files" which shows several different methods.
You will need to experiment a little, as I don't know if ANY of those will allow you to password protect a file on a Mac, AND also let you use or view those files from Windows.


----------

